#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Εσοχές στο κτήριο

## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  :Χαρούμενος:  .

Αρθρο 11 &6γ
Δεν προσμετρωνται στην δομηση Οι μη προσβάσιμες επιφάνειες οι οποίες προκύπτουν από εσοχές στο σώμα του κτιρίου ανεξάρτητα από τις διαστάσεις τους.

Αρθρο 12 & 4α
Δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη τμημάτα του ακάλυπτου χώρου που εισέχουν στο κτίριο, ανεξάρτητα από το πλάτος και το βάθος τους, ακόμη και εάν περιλαμβάνουν φέρον στοιχείο.
Τεχνικη Οδηγια παραγραφος 4α αρθρο 12
Οι επιφάνειες των ορθών προβολών σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο των τμημάτων (α,β,γ,δ,α) και (α’,β’,γ’,δ’,α’) του ακαλύπτου χώρου που εισέχουν στο κτίριο, δεν προσμετρούνται στην επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη του οικοπέδου ανεξάρτητα από το πλάτος και το βάθος τους, ακόμη και αν περιλαμβάνουν φέροντα στοιχεία.

Αρθρο 11 & 4.1 κτιριοδομικος
Οι ακάλυπτοι χώροι του οικοπέδου οι οποίοι δεν προσμετρώντα στην κάλυψη που πραγματοποιείται, επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούνται για φωτισμό και αερισμό χώρων οποιασδήποτε χρήσης.

Αρθρο 11 & 4.2 κτιριοδομικος
Χώροι του οικοπέδου που για οποιδήποτε λόγο *προσμετρώνται στην κάλυψη* που πραγματοποιείται καθώς και υπαίθριοι χώροι του κτιρίου επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούνται για φωτισμό και αερισμό χώρων κύριας χρήσης εφόσον εξασφαλίζονται διαστάσεις Δ φωτ καθετα στο ανοιγμα και 1,2μ ή 2.50μ παραλληλα στο ανοιγμα αναλογα αν το ανοιγμα ανηκει σε κυριο ή βοηθητικο χωρο.

Ερωτηση 1:
Αν δουμε το σχημα της τεχνικης οδηγιας  στο αρθρο 12 παραγραφος 4α ο ακαλυπτος εισεχει στο κτιριο.Οπως αναφερεται στην &4α του αρθρο 12 η εσοχη του ακαλυπτου στο κτιριο ανεξαρτητως διαστασεων δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.Ας υποθεσουμε όμως ότι ειναι βατος τοσο από το κτιριο οσο και από τον άλλο περιβαλλοντα χωρο.Προσμετραται ή όχι στην δομηση? Πως υλοποιειται η απαιτηση της &6γ του αρθρου 11 περι μη βατοτητας των εσοχων ώστε αυτές να μην προσμετρωνται στην δομηση τοσο στο επιπεδο του ισογειου οσο και σε οροφο ? 

Ερωτηση 2 :
Στο σχημα της τεχνικης οδηγιας εστω ότι αναμεσα στην δοκο α΄β΄ και στην πλευρα γ΄δ΄ υπαρχει καθαρη αποσταση Δ.Εστω επισης ότι στην πλευρα  γ΄δ΄υπαρχουν ανοιγματα.
Τα ανοιγματα βλεπουν σε χωρο που συμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ *δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη*.
Από ποια διαταξη προκυπτει ότι οταν το ανοιγμα βλεπει σε χωρο που δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη (στην προκειμενη περιπτωση στην εσοχη) θα πρεπει να εχει καθαρη αποσταση Δ καθετα σε αυτό και 1,20 μ/2.40 μ παραλληλα με αυτο ?

Ερωτηση 3 :
Η εσοχες του ακαλυπτου κατά ΝΟΚ είναι ακαλυπτος χωρος αυτό είναι κατανοητο μια και δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη.Ειναι και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος χωρος?
Στο σχημα της τεχνικης οδηγιας οι εσοχες είναι στην συνεχεια των παρα το οριο υποχρεωτικων ακαλυπτων.Οι εσοχες λοιπον ειναι απλα ακαλυπτοι ή θεωρουνται και υποχρεωτικοι ακαλυπτοι οποτε μπορουμε να πουμε ότι ο παρα το οριο υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος απλα εκει που εχουμε εσοχη μεγαλωνει σε πλατος και από πχ 4 μ γινεται 6μ?
Αυτό το ρωταω και για τον εξης λογο: 
Εστω οικοπεδο 400 τμ με επιτρεπομενη καλυψη 40% δηλαδη 160τμ. Οποτε ο υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος είναι 240 τμ.Εστω ότι από την λυση που κανουμε προκυπτουν εσοχες 20 τμ.
Αν η εσοχη θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος το κτιριο μπορει να εχει μεγιστη καλυψη 160 τμ.
Αν όμως η εσοχη δεν θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος τοτε εφοσον ο υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος είναι 240 τμ και οι εσοχες από την λυση που καναμε είναι 20 τμ (που ναι μεν δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη αλλα και δεν είναιυποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος) τοτε σε αυτή την περιπτωση το κτιριο μου μπορει να εχει καλυψη 140 τμ.(Αυτονοητο είναι ότι στο ερωτημα αυτό ότι στις εσοχες δεν υπαρχει φερον στοιχειο).Οταν δηλαδη εχουμε εσοχες η μεγιστη πραγματοποιουμενη καλυψη κτιριου που μπορουμε να εχουμε ισουτε με επιτρεπομενη καλυψη μειον επιφανεια εσοχων?

Ερωτηση 4
Όπως προκυπτει από την τεχνικη οδηγια στην παραγραφο 4α του αρθρου 12 φεροντα  στοιχεια (δοκοι , υποστυλωματα) εντος της επιφανειας των εσοχων  δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη.Στην δομηση προσμετρωνται? και αν όχι από ποια διαταξη του αρθρου 11 προκυπτει αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Εδώ θέλει πολύ διάβασμα, οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## Xάρης

*Ερώτηση 1:* 
Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε εσοχές σε στάθμη υψηλότερη του ισογείου, θεωρώ ότι το "_μη προσβάσιμες_" που αναφέρεται στην §6.γ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ ικανοποιείται όταν δεν υπάρχει πλάκα στο επίπεδο αυτό και ταυτόχρονα δεν υπάρχει άνοιγμα (μπαλκονόπορτα) μέσω της οποίας να βγαίνει κάποιος σ' αυτήν την εσοχή.
Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε εσοχές στη στάθμη του ισογείου, το "_μη προσβάσιμες_" δεν έχει νόημα. Ο ακάλυπτος πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμος από παντού. Αν δε, υπάρχει εξώπορτα από χώρο του ισογείου στο τμήμα της εσοχής, δεν θεωρώ ότι δεν ικανοποιείται η απαίτηση του νόμου για μη προσβάσιμο χώρο. 
Άρα, το θέμα περί μη προσβασιμότητας αφορά τους άνωθεν του ισογείου ορόφους.

Εκτός εάν ο νομοθέτης θεωρεί ότι κάθε εσοχή θα πρέπει να μετρήσει στη δόμηση τουλάχιστον μια φορά, στο επίπεδο του ισογείου και από εκεί και πέρα να μη μετρήσει σε όσους ορόφους δεν υπάρχει μπαλκονόπορτα με πρόσβαση στην εσοχή αυτή όπου θα υπάρχει (προφανώς) πλάκα. 
Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να ισχύει γιατί ο χώρος της εσοχής δεν μετρά στη δόμηση σύμφωνα με την §4.α του άρθρου 12 του ΝΟΚ. 
Δεν νομίζω να είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε χώρο που να μετρά στη δόμηση και να μη μετρά στην κάλυψη.
*Ερώτηση 2:* 
Από τη στιγμή που τα ανοίγματα της πλευράς γ'δ' της εσοχής του κτηρίου βλέπουν σε χώρο που δεν προσμετράται στην κάλυψη, θεωρώ ότι δεν τίθενται ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις ως προς τις διαστάσεις α'β' και β'γ'. Εφαρμόζεται η §4.1 του άρθρου 11 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού.
*Ερώτηση 3:* 
Στην §1.δ του άρθρου 12 του ΝΟΚ αναφέρονται κάποιες προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να πληροί ο υποχρεωτικός ακάλυπτος χώρος του οικοπέδου:
αφήνεται σε επαφή, με ένα ή περισσότερα όρια του οικοπέδου,έχει διαστάσεις τουλάχιστον δ ή Δ καιπρέπει να είναι προσπελάσιμος από τους χώρους κοινής χρήσης του κτηρίου.
Αν η εσοχή τηρεί όλες τις 3 παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις, τότε ναι προσμετράται στον υποχρεωτικό ακάλυπτο χώρο.
Διαφορετικά, όχι. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί να μειωθεί η επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη στο παράδειγμά σου σύμφωνα με το οποίο:
Εοικοπέδου = 400 τ.μ.
Ποσοστό Κάλυψης (επιτρεπόμενης) = 40%
Επιτρεπόμενη Κάλυψη = 40% * 400 = 160 τ.μ.
Εσοχές = 20 τ.μ. (υπόθεση).
Αν πραγματοποιούμενη κάλυψη = 160 τ.μ. τότε:
Υποχρεωτικός ακάλυπτος χώρος οικοπέδου = 400 - 160 - 20 = 220 τ.μ.
με την υπόθεση ότι οι εσοχές δεν πληρούν τις προδιαγραφές της §1.δ του άρθρου 12 του ΝΟΚ 
Για την υποχρεωτική φύτευση όμως δες όσα αναφέρουν οι τεχνικές οδηγίες για τις §2.γ και §2.δ του άρθρου 12:
"Κάθε ασκεπής επιφάνεια που φυτεύεται σε ελάχιστο πάχος εδάφους 40εκ. πάνω από την πλάκα υπογείου, συμμετέχει στον υπολογισμό της απαιτούμενης φύτευσης. Όσον αφορά στα κατακόρυφα διαμπερή ανοίγματα με οποιεσδήποτε διαστάσεις που φυτεύονται στο επίπεδο εδάφους, σημειώνεται ότι συμμετέχουν στον υπολογισμό της φύτευσης, έστω και αν δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του υποχρεωτικώς ακαλύπτου χώρου που προβλέπονται στην §1δ του άρθρου 12. 
Έτσι, η επιφάνεια φύτευσης μπορεί να διανέμεται και σε εκτός των υποχρεωτικών ακαλύπτων, ακάλυπτους χώρους στο εσωτερικό του κτηρίου. 
Οι επιφάνειες εδάφους που συμμετέχουν στη φύτευση δεν μπορεί να επιστρώνονται με διάτρητες πλάκες ή να χρησιμεύουν για τη διέλευση οχημάτων."
*Ερώτηση 4:* 
Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει χώρος που να προσμετρά στη δόμηση και να μην προσμετρά στην κάλυψη. 
Άρα, τα φέροντα στοιχεία των εσοχών δεν προσμετρώνται ούτε στη δόμηση.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

*Σχετικα με την Ερωτηση 1 και Ερωτηση 2 :*

Η &6γ μας μιλαει για εσοχες στο σωμα κτιριου που εφοσον είναι μη προσβασιμες δεν προσμετρωνται στην δομηση.Αν όμως είναι προσβασιμες προσμετρωνται στην δομηση.
Στο σχημα 1 που εχω ανεβασει εχουμε ισογειο και δυο οροφους.Το ισογειο και ο Α΄οροφος εχουν ακριβως την ιδια καλυψη ενώ ο Β’ οροφος εχει μικροτερη καλυψη κατά επιφανεια Ε.
Η επιφανεια Ε είναι εσοχη στο σωμα του κτιριου στον Β οροφο.
Η επιφανεια Ε συμφωνα με τον ΓΟΚ ηταν υπαιθριος χωρος . Συμφωνα με τον ορισμο του στο αρθρο 2 του ΓΟΚ ” _υπαιθριος χωρος είναι ο ελεύθερος χώρος που βρίσκεται πάνω από την οροφή των κλειστών και ημιυπαίθριων χώρων του_.”
Με τον ΓΟΚ θα ονομαζαμε την επιφανεια Ε ως «δωμα» και όλα καλα……….Τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ που δεν υπαρχει ο ορισμος του υπαιθριου χωρου αν ο Β οροφος εχει ανοιγματα προς αυτή την επιφανεια τοτε προσμετραται στην δομηση??????????????
Αλλα και στην περιπτωση που ολοι οι οροφοι εχουν ιδια καλυψη όπως φαινεται στο σχημα 2 ο χωρος κατω από την επιφανεια Ε είναι ανοιχτος ημιυπαιθριος χωρος.
Η επιφανεια Ε σαν τι χαρακτηριζεται?????????Με τον ΓΟΚ ηταν υπαιθριος χωρος.Τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ αν είναι βατη από τον Β΄οροφο μετραει στην δομηση?????Αυτονοητο είναι ότι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η επιφανεια Ε προσμετραται στην καλυψη.

Παμε στα ανοιγματα.

*Όταν ο χωρος που βλεπει το ανοιγμα προσμετραται στην καλυψη :
*
Συμφωνα με την &4.2 του αρθρου 11 του κτιριοδομικου όπως φαινεται στο σχημα 3 αν ο χωρος που «βλεπει» το ανοιγμα προσμετραται στην καλυψη θα πρεπει :
-Αν τα ανοιγματα ανηκουν σε χωρο με κυρια χρηση η παραλληλη με το ανοιγμα διασταση να ειναι τουλαχιστον 2.50 μ  και η καθετη προς το ανοιγμα διασταση τουλαχιστον Δ φωτ.
-Αν τα ανοιγματα ανηκουν σε χωρο με βοηθητικη χρηση η παραλληλη με το ανοιγμα διασταση να ειναι τουλαχιστον 1.20 μ  και η καθετη προς το ανοιγμα διασταση τουλαχιστον Δ φωτ.
-Αν τα ανοιγματα ανηκουν σε κλιμακοστασιο τοτε συμφωνα το αρθρο 14&3 του ΝΟΚ  η παραλληλη με το ανοιγμα διασταση να ειναι τουλαχιστον 1.20 μ  και η καθετη προς το ανοιγμα διασταση τουλαχιστον 2.00 μ.
Όμως……………..συμφωνα με την τεχνικη οδηγια της &6η του αρθρου 11 : _“Από τα διαμπερή ανοίγματα δεν αποκτούν προϋποθέσεις φυσικού φωτισμού οι χώροι κύριας χρήσης, εκτός αν πρόκειται για εσωτερικό αίθριο..”_ Εφοσον μιλαμε για εσωτερικο αιθριο αυτό σημαινει ότι το ανοιγμα χωρου κυριας χρησης θα πρεπει να εχει ελευθερη διασταση Δ καθετα σε αυτό αλλα και επισης αποσταση Δ παραλληλα σε αυτό και όχι 2.50 μ. Αρα η &4.2 του αρθρου 11 του κτιριοδομικου δεν ισχυει για τους χωρους κυριας χρησης???? Τωρα αντι για 2.50 x Δ φωτ πρεπει να εχουμε ΔxΔ???

*Όταν ο χωρος που βλεπει το ανοιγμα δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη* 

Αν τωρα ο χωρος που βλεπει το ανοιγμα δεν μετραει στην καλυψη.Τοτε πραγματι συμφωνα με την &4.1 του αρθρου 11 του κτιριοδομικου δεν προκυπτει καποια απαιτηση διαστασης ουτε παραλληλα αλλα και ουτε καθετα με το ανοιγμα.
Αυτό όμως γιατι συμφωνα με τον ΓΟΚ (αρθρο 8 & 2) οι εσοχες του ακαλυπτου για να μην μετρουσαν στην καλυψη (θεωρουνταν και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος) επρεπε να εχουν πλατος τουλαχιστον Δ και αρα το ανοιγμα εβλεπε σε χωρο που ειχε διασταση τουλαχιστον Δ παραλληλα με αυτό ενώ μπροστα του το ανοιγμα ειχε μονο ακαλυπτο μια και δεν επιτρεπονταν δομικα στοιχεια στις εσοχες ενώ τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ επιτρεπονται δοκοι πανω από τις εσοχες χωρις να μετρανε στην καλυψη.
Αρα θεωρω ότι υπαρχει ένα κενο εδώ……….Οταν το ανοιγμα βλεπει σε εσοχη που εχει δοκο
(Σχημα 1, Σχημα 2) δεν νομιζω ότι το ανοιγμα μπορει να εχει καθετη ελευθερη διασταση μικροτερη από Δ από τη δοκο.
Σε αυτή την αποψη νομιζω ότι συναινει και η &1γ του αρθρου 14 (Σχημα 4) που μιλαει για εσοχες παρα το οριο οπου εκει μπαινει προυποθεση το ανοιγμα να εχει καθετη διασταση από το οριο τουλαχιστον Δ ή δ.
Θεωρω δηλαδη οτι η προθεση του νομοθετη ειναι τα ανοιγματα να εχουν καθετη ελευθερη διασταση τουλαχιστον Δ απο το πισω οριο ή απο οποιοδηποτε δομικο στοιχειο και μονο αν βλεπουν σε πλαγιο οριο να εχουν καθετη αποσταση δ. 
Δεν διευκρινιζεται ομως ποσο πρεπει να είναι η παραλληλη με το ανοιγμα διασταση στην περιπτωση που ο χωρος μπροστα απο το ανοιγμα δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.
-1.20 μ αν προκειται για ανοιγμα χωρου βοηθητικης χρησης ή κλιμακοστασιου και
-2.50 μ αν προκειται για ανοιγμα χωρου κυριας χρησης ? ή μηπως τα 2.50 μ τα ξεχναμε και απαιτειται και παραλληλα με το ανοιγμα διασταση Δ? ή μηπως δ αν το ανοιγμα βλεπει σε εσοχη προς το πλαγιο οριο?????????
 Τωρα που οι εσοχες για οποιοδηποτε πλατος δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω μπερδευτει..... :Λυπημένος: 

*Σχετικα με την Ερωτηση 3:*

Το ερωτημα το εθεσα γιατι :
Συμφωνα με την &2 του αρθρου 8 του ΓΟΚ οι εσοχες για να μην μετρησουν στην καλυψη επρεπε να εχουν πλατος τουλαχιστον Δ και μαλισταν θεωρουνταν και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος.
Κατι τετοιο δεν αναγραφεται στον ΝΟΚ.Το μονο που μας λεει ο νομος ειναι οτι δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη.Αλλο πραγμα δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη και αλλο δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη και ειναι και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος. 
Αν η εσοχη θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος (σχημα 5) τοτε το κτιριο μπορει να εχει μεγιστη επιφανεια οση η μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καλυψη.
Αν η εσοχη δεν θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος (σχημα 6) τοτε ναι μεν δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη οι εσοχες αλλα το κτιριο μπορει να εχει μεγιστη επιφανεια=Μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καλυψη - Ε1- Ε2.

Μηπως για να θεωρηθει μια εσοχη υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος θα πρεπει να εχει πλατος τουλαχιστον Δ οπως ισχυε και με τον ΓΟΚ???.Με τον ΝΟΚ όμως τωρα δεν διευκρινιζεται κατι.

Σημειωση: Νομιζω οτι στους υπολογισμους σου εχεις κανει λαθος.
Το οικοπεδο στο παραδειγμα ειναι 400 τμ με καλυψη 40%.Εστω οτι οι εσοχες ειναι 20 τμ και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος.Δεν μετρανε ομως και στην καλυψη.
Η επιτρεπομενη καλυψη ειναι 160 τμ
Οι εσοχες ειναι 20 τμ
Ο υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος ειναι 400 - 160 τμ = 240 τμ και οχι 220 τμ
Η μεγιστη επιφανεια κτιριου που μπορουμε να εχουμε = 400 - 240 - 20 = 140 τμ
Η αλλιως μεγιστη επιφανεια κτιριου που μπορουμε να εχουμε = 
=Μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καλυψη  - Επιφανεια εσοχων = 160 - 20 = 140 τμ
Ουσιαστικα αν οι εσοχες δεν θεωρουνται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε εξαντληση της επιτρεπομενης καλυψης του οικοπεδου.Η μεγιστη επιφανεια κτιριου που μπορουμε να εχουμε ειναι Επιτρεπομενη καλυψη - επιφανεια εσοχων.

*Σχετικα με την Ερωτηση 4:*

Πανω σε  αυτό που λες Χαρη ότι «_δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει χώρος που να προσμετρά στη δόμηση και να μην προσμετρά στην κάλυψη_.»
Οι ανοιχτοι εξωστες συμφωνα με την &4β του αρθρου 12 δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη ανεξαρτητα από την επιφανεια τους.Ομως υπο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες οι ανοιχτοι εξωστες προσμετρωνται στην δομηση.(πανω από 40% κτλ).
Αρα τελικα μια δοκος που περναει μεσα σε μια εσοχη μετραει η οχι στην δομηση????Πολλες οι αποριες........... :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Λόγω του μακροσκελούς του μηνύματος θα απαντήσω προς το παρόν μόνο στο πρώτο σκέλος των ερωτημάτων.



> Με τον ΓΟΚ θα ονομαζαμε την επιφανεια Ε ως «δωμα» και όλα καλα……….Τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ που δεν υπαρχει ο ορισμος του υπαιθριου χωρου αν ο Β οροφος εχει ανοιγματα προς αυτή την επιφανεια τοτε προσμετραται στην δομηση?


Ως δώμα θα τον χαρακτήριζα αλλά λόγω της  §6.γ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ μετρά στη δόμηση αν η επιφάνεια Ε είναι προσβάσιμη, υπάρχει δηλαδή μπαλκονόπορτα που οδηγεί σ' αυτήν.
Εκτός εάν το μήκος της ελεύθερης πλευράς της επιφάνειας Ε είναι ≥ Δ ή 2,50μ, αναλόγως. 
Θεωρώ δηλαδή την εσοχή ότι χωρίζει το κτήριο σε δύο κτήρια του ιδίου οικοπέδου τα οποία πρέπει να απέχουν μεταξύ τους την απόσταση που αναφέρουν οι §1.θ & §1.ι του άρθρου 14 του ΝΟΚ.




> Αλλα και στην περιπτωση που ολοι οι οροφοι εχουν ιδια καλυψη όπως φαινεται στο σχημα 2 ο χωρος κατω από την επιφανεια Ε είναι ανοιχτος ημιυπαιθριος χωρος.
> Η επιφανεια Ε σαν τι χαρακτηριζεται?????????Με τον ΓΟΚ ηταν υπαιθριος χωρος.Τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ αν είναι βατη από τον Β΄οροφο μετραει στην δομηση?????.


Δεν θεωρώ ότι αλλάζει κάτι σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα, είτε ο από κάτω χώρος είναι κλειστός είτε ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος.

Όπως είπες, η επιφάνεια Ε μετρά στην κάλυψη και στις δυο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## Xάρης

Να απαντήσω και στο ερώτημα 4 που είναι σύντομο.



> Αρα τελικα μια δοκος που περναει μεσα σε μια εσοχη μετραει η οχι στην δομηση????


Έχεις δίκιο για τους εξώστες, έχουμε μια εξαίρεση του κανόνα όπου χώρος μετρά στη δόμηση χωρίς να μετρά στην κάλυψη. Ίσως και από παράβλεψη του νομοθέτη.
Για τα φέροντα στοιχεία των δοκών δεν δίνεται σαφής απάντηση στον ΝΟΚ γι αυτό προφανώς και το ερώτημά σου.
Άρα είναι θέμα ερμηνείας και επαγωγικής σκέψης κι αυτό σημαίνει σε κάθε ΥΔΟΜ και διαφορετική απάντηση!
Κατά την άποψή μου απ' τη στιγμή που οι εσοχές δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση, υπό τις προϋποθέσεις που αναφέραμε, τα φέροντα στοιχεία που βρίσκονται εντός αυτών και τα οποία ρητά εξαιρούνται της κάλυψης διότι θεωρούνται τμήματα αυτών των εσοχών, δεν θα μετρούν ούτε στη δόμηση.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## Xάρης

> Αρα η &4.2 του αρθρου 11 του κτιριοδομικου δεν ισχυει για τους χωρους κυριας χρησης???? Τωρα αντι για 2.50 x Δ φωτ πρεπει να εχουμε ΔxΔ???


Ο ΝΟΚ ως μεταγενέστερος του Κτιριοδομικού κατισχύει αυτού.
Εν προκειμένω, δεν έρχεται σε σύγκρουση η διάταξη της §4.2 του Κτιδιοδομικού με τις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του ΝΟΚ.
Χώροι που προσμετρώνται στην κάλυψη μπορεί να είναι και οι εσοχές στις οποίες αναφερθήκαμε προηγουμένως.
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι διαμπερή ανοίγματα.
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι σε χώρους κύριας χρήσης δεν έχουν νόημα πόρτες/παράθυρα προς διαμπερή ανοίγματα του κτηρίου προκειμένου να έχουμε φυσικό φωτισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

> *Όταν ο χωρος που βλεπει το ανοιγμα δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη* 
> ...
> Δεν διευκρινιζεται ομως ποσο πρεπει να είναι η παραλληλη με το ανοιγμα διασταση στην περιπτωση που ο χωρος μπροστα απο το ανοιγμα δεν προσμετραται στην καλυψη.
> -1.20 μ αν προκειται για ανοιγμα χωρου βοηθητικης χρησης ή κλιμακοστασιου και
> -2.50 μ αν προκειται για ανοιγμα χωρου κυριας χρησης ? ή μηπως τα 2.50 μ τα ξεχναμε και απαιτειται και παραλληλα με το ανοιγμα διασταση Δ? ή μηπως δ αν το ανοιγμα βλεπει σε εσοχη προς το πλαγιο οριο?


Όταν το άνοιγμα βλέπει σε εσοχή οιονδήποτε διαστάσεων, που δεν προσμετράται στην κάλυψη, τότε σύμφωνα με την §4.1. του Κτιριοδομικού δεν υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις για τις αποστάσεις παράλληλα και κάθετα στο άνοιγμα.
Το αν υπάρχει δοκός ή υποστύλωμα τη θεωρώ δευτερεύον.
Ίσως να πρόκειται για παράλειψη του νομοθέτη (δεν το νομίζω) αλλά έτσι είναι.

Η διαφοροποίηση με εσοχή που βλέπει σε όριο είναι ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορεί να έχουμε απέναντι μας τοίχο ύψους πολλών δεκάδων μέτρων. Ενώ αν το κτήριο δεν εφάπτεται στο όριο του οικοπέδου, οι όποιες εσοχές έχουν μια πλευρά ελεύθερη στον ακάλυπτο διάστασης (ο ακάλυπτος) συνήθως δ ή Δ χωρίς να αποκλείεται να είναι και 1μ. ή και λιγότερο (βλ. ελάχιστη διάσταση κτηρίου 9μ.).

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## Xάρης

> *Σχετικα με την Ερωτηση 3:
> *
> Το ερωτημα το εθεσα γιατι :
> Συμφωνα με την &2 του αρθρου 8 του ΓΟΚ οι εσοχες για να μην μετρησουν στην καλυψη επρεπε να εχουν πλατος τουλαχιστον Δ και μαλισταν θεωρουνταν και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος.
> Κατι τετοιο δεν αναγραφεται στον ΝΟΚ.Το μονο που μας λεει ο νομος ειναι οτι δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη.Αλλο πραγμα δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη και αλλο δεν μετρανε στην καλυψη και ειναι και υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος. 
> Αν η εσοχη θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος (σχημα 5) τοτε το κτιριο μπορει να εχει μεγιστη επιφανεια οση η μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καλυψη.
> Αν η εσοχη δεν θεωρειται υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος (σχημα 6) τοτε ναι μεν δεν προσμετρωνται στην καλυψη οι εσοχες αλλα το κτιριο μπορει να εχει μεγιστη επιφανεια=Μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καλυψη - Ε1- Ε2.
> 
> Μηπως για να θεωρηθει μια εσοχη υποχρεωτικος ακαλυπτος θα πρεπει να εχει πλατος τουλαχιστον Δ οπως ισχυε και με τον ΓΟΚ???.Με τον ΝΟΚ όμως τωρα δεν διευκρινιζεται κατι.
> ...


Ας μην μπλέκουμε τον ΓΟΚ του 1985 με τον ΓΟΚ του 2012 (ΝΟΚ).
Μπορεί ο ένας να διαδέχεται τον άλλον αλλά πρόκειται για διαφορετικούς νόμους με πολλά βέβαια κοινά στοιχεία αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Ο ορισμός του υποχρεωτικώς ακάλυπτου χώρου στην §89 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ γράφει:
"Υποχρεωτικός ακάλυπτος χώρος του οικοπέδου είναι *ο χώρος που δεν δομείται και παραμένει ακάλυπτος ώστε να μην υπάρχει υπέρβαση της επιτρεπομένης κάλυψης* της περιοχής και που διαμορφώνεται με την κατάλληλη φύτευση ώστε να δημιουργείται ευνοϊκό μικροκλίμα, τόσο για το κτήριο όσο και για το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο."

Οι εσοχές είναι σίγουρα ακάλυπτος χώρος αφού δεν μετρούν στην κάλυψη.
Από εκεί και πέρα, για να προσμετρηθούν στον υποχρεωτικώς ακάλυπτο χώρο πρέπει να πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που θέτει η §1.δ του άρθρου 12 του ΝΟΚ.
Αν δεν τις πληρούν, τότε είναι μεν ακάλυπτος αλλά όχι υποχρεωτικός ακάλυπτος.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον συλλογισμό σου.
Έστω ότι έχουμε τη δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση κατά την οποία οι εσοχές δεν πληρούν τους όρους για να θεωρηθούν ως υποχρεωτικός ακάλυπτος χώρος.
Ακόμα και έτσι όμως δεν προσμετρώνται στην κάλυψη.
Η επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη προκύπτει από το γινόμενο εμβαδού οικοπέδου επί το ποσοστό κάλυψης.
Η πραγματοποιούμενη κάλυψη είναι όση η προβολή του κτηρίου (ανωδομής) στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο και σ' αυτήν δεν προσμετρώνται οι εσοχές.
Ο υποχρεωτικά ακάλυπτος χώρος είναι το εμβαδόν του οικοπέδου από το οποίο αφαιρείται η πραγματοποιούμενη κάλυψη και οι εσοχές αν αυτές δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που είπαμε της §1.δ του άρθρου 12.

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω θεωρώ ότι οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί. Αφαίρεσα τα 20τ.μ. των εσοχών από τον υποχρεωτικά ακάλυπτο χώρο διότι έκανα την υπόθεση ότι δεν πληρούνται οι όροι της §1.δ του άρθρου 12.

Γιατί όμως υπολογίζουμε τον υποχρεωτικά ακάλυπτο χώρο;
Ο μόνος λόγος είναι για τον υπολογισμό της υποχρεωτικής φύτευσης. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος;

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## sps

Καλησπέρα!
Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα γιατι εχει προκυψει ζητημα στην πολεοδομια.
Εχω μια προσθηκη υπογειου και ισογείου κατ επεκταση σε υπαρχον κτιριο.
Το υπογειο ας πουμε ειναι 5Χ5 και το ισογειο εχει μια εσοχη 1,20Χ2,0 δηλαδη επιφάνεια ισογείου 5Χ5-1,20Χ2,0.
Απο την εσοχη αυτη βγαινει πορτα και μετα 5 σκαλακια για να βγεις στον ακαλυπτο και απο εκει να πας στο υπογειο με αλλη σκαλα.
Ο υπαλληλος της πολεοδομιας το θεωρει προσβασιμη εσοχη και λεει οτι πρεπει να το βαλω στη δομηση,(που δεν εχω υπολοιπο δομησης)
Εγω παλι λεω οτι αφου μετρα στην καλυψη λογω υπογειου, δεν ειναι εσοχη. 
Μια λυση ειναι να κανω και το υπογειο με κοψιμο, για να βγει εσοχη και μετα να κανω πλακα 1,20Χ2,0 για να φαινεται πλατυσκαλο ή εξωστης.
Τι αλλο μου προτεινετε να κανω?

----------


## amartz

Να παραθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου μια παρόμοια απορία. Αν έχουμε μια βατή εσοχή στο Α όροφο πάνω από Ημιυπαίθριο χώρο (υπαίθριο χώρο κατά ΓΟΚ) όπως βλέπετε στο συνημμένο σχήμα, έχει απόσταση Δ μεταξύ των πλευρών του κτιρίου αλλά όχι ως προς το δρόμο που δεν είναι πλάγιο ή οπίσθιο όριο και δεν έχω υποχρέωση Δ. Τότε υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσμετράει στη δόμηση και τον όγκο και πως θα ονομάζεται ο χώρος αυτός κατά ΝΟΚ? Είναι αίθριο παρότι δεν εγγράφεται κύκλος με διάμετρο Δ?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου *δεν* προσμετράται στη δόμηση, ούτε στον όγκο.
Ο *υπαίθριος* αυτός χώρος ονομάζεται "*δώμα*".

----------


## amartz

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση, και εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν πρέπει να προσμετρήσει σε δόμηση και όγκο,  το οποίο μοιάζει να είναι και το προφανές, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αντιστοιχήσω με μια από τις περιπτώσεις του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ, δηλαδή αυτών που δεν προσμετρούν στο σδ. Ούτε τον ορισμό του δώματος μπορώ να βρω στον ΝΟΚ. Έχεις κάτι υπόψιν σου?Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 11, §5
Δες τι προσμετράται στον σ.δ. και όχι τι δεν προσμετράται.
Το όσα δεν προσμετρούνται και αναφέρονται στην §6 του ίδιου άρθρου, αποτελούν εξαιρέσεις στα όσα υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα προσμετρούνταν.

Ανάλογα πράξε και για τον όγκο.

Θυμήσου ότι ο χώρος είναι υπαίθριος.

----------

amartz

----------


## modigliani

Καλησπέρα, Χριστός ανέστη!

Θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις.Πρόκειται για μια  διώροφη οικοδομή με πυλωτή με δύο οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ένα μικρο διαμέρισμα στην πυλωτή που θα κατασκευαστεί σε δεύτερο στάδιο και μια μεζονέτα στον α και β όροφο.

Η πυλωτή (90τμ)  έχει μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη από τον α όροφο (74τμ) και αντίστοιχα ο α όροφος από το β όροφο (71τμ). Τα  "δώματα" που προκύπτουν λόγω αυτής της ανισοσταθμίας  δε προσμετρώνται στο συντελεστή δόμησης; Στο ΝΟΚ αναφέρει ότι μόνο οι μη προσβάσιμες επιφάνειες οι οποίες προκύπτουν από εσοχές στο σώμα του κτιρίου  δε  συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο συντελεστή δόμησης.  Άρα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση  επειδή είναι βατά  (υπάρχουν μπαλκονόπορτες και συνορεύουν με εξώστες) θα πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη σαν η.χ και εξώστες και να ελεγχθεί το 40%; Εξετάζεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Επιπλέον η οροφή του ηχ στο δεύτερο όροφο που είναι και αυτή βατή αλλά δεν είναι στεγασμένη (από πάνω έχει πέργκολα) πως πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη στο συντελεστή δόμησης;

Επιπλέον το κλιμακοστάσιο στην πυλωτή δε λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο συντελεστή δόμησης επειδή είναι κοινόχρηστο αλλά στη συνέχεια το "κοινόχρηστο" κλιμακοστάσιο εξυπηρετεί τη μεζονέτα  οπότε το τμήμα που βρίσκεται μέσα στη μεζονέτα λαμβάνεται κανονικά στο συντελεστή δόμησης. Όμως το κλιμακοστάσιο που οδηγεί στη ταράτσα μπορώ να πω ότι δε λαμβάνεται στο συντελεστή δόμησης και αν ναι με ποια δικαιολογία;

----------

